# Burbot off the bucket list



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Af dude and I took a quick trip up to the Buckboard area of Flaming Gorge friday night. The plan was to fish all night, as long as the fish were biting and we didnt freeze our a$%@& off. Got on the ice at 530pm and it was fish on within 5 minutes, landed the largest of the night at a honest 30", 5 minutes later we had 24" iced and we thought this is gonna be hot. The later it got the slower the fishing got. We only fished until 10pm but managed to ice 12 burbot. We learned alot so when we go back in 2 weeks we will more prepared.
Cooked them last night and burbot replaced walleye on the top of my list for best eating fish.
Can't wait to get back up there!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks for the report. I'm willing to bet 95% of the people on this forum have never caught a burbot (myself included), so nice job.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> Awesome. Thanks for the report. I'm willing to bet 95% of the people on this forum have never caught a burbot (myself included), so nice job.


And 95% would like to go up there and try
Thanks for the Report, Nice catch.


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

mjschijf said:


> Awesome. Thanks for the report. I'm willing to bet 95% of the people on this forum have never caught a burbot (myself included), so nice job.


I have never even heard of a burbot till I seen this forum, let alone caught one... This now has me interested!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

wheres the pictures


----------



## Golfish (Oct 14, 2007)

hockey said:


> burbot replaced walleye on the top of my list for best eating fish.


Wow, they must be very good eating if they are better than Walleye.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

I would like to see Wes take a picture of a vertically frozen burbot, especially that 30 incher.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Dang, I wish Flaming Gorge was 3 hours closer! Are Burbot hard to catch?


----------



## The Coach (Jan 23, 2009)

That's just awsome! I'm not sure I could let my wife see that fish before I fillet it out. She might not ever try it if I do. What is a prefered method in preparing the burbot for the dinner plate? 

Thanks again,

The Coach


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

gitterdone81 said:


> I would like to see Wes take a picture of a vertically frozen burbot, especially that 30 incher.


that would be a weapon for sure, but I would like to give it a try :lol:


----------



## FG angler (Jan 12, 2010)

JAT83 said:


> Are Burbot hard to catch?


Not really. They're typically most active at night, starting at dusk. Their preferred forage in the Gorge is crayfish, so start by choosing rocky habitat close to the main channel- essentially smallmouth bass habitat. I usually drill holes anywhere from 5-50ft, but lately the best bite has come from about 20 ft. Lures vary from jigs to spoons, but they should be glow-in-the-dark, heavy enough to get down to depth, and tipped with some type of bait (sucker, chub, worm). Burbot are typically cruising the bottom trying to find prey, so place your bait just off the bottom.

The highest densities of burbot are in the Wyoming end of the reservoir, so it's a good place to start. Right now, there's safe ice from about Holmes Crossing north (6"+). A special ice fishing provision allows anglers to use up to 6 poles or tip-ups through the ice, without a 2-pole stamp, on either the UT or WY portions of Flaming Gorge. Just make sure you mark you poles with your name, if you take advantage of this provision. They're great to eat, fun to catch, and you can keep as many as you want (unlimited harvest).

Hope it helps.


----------



## FG angler (Jan 12, 2010)

The Coach said:


> What is a prefered method in preparing the burbot for the dinner plate?
> 
> Like a walleye or perch, they are white fleshed with a mild fish flavor. A lot of people boil them in salt water and dip them in melted butter, commonly called "Poor Man's Lobster". They're also great fried and in chowders because they don't flake as easy. Once you get past the looks, they are really quite tasty.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Good to know! Thanks for the info!


----------



## The Coach (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the tips FG. I'm very anxious to try some now.

The Coach


----------



## onehun (Sep 23, 2009)

nice


----------

